# UPJ obstruction



## kumeena

What is the ICD9 code for Hydronephrosis with UPJ obstruction and cpt code for stent (J) placement

thanks


----------



## birdofparadise

*hydronephrosis*

ICD-9-CM Medical Diagnosis Code:
Code:  591 
Descr:  Hydronephrosis, Hydrocalycosis, Hydronephrosis, Hydroureteronephrosis 

REMEMBER:  You'll need to check re: "with obstruction" in ICD-9 for specificity.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi

UPJ obstruction depending on if it's congenital or aquired could be 753.21 or 593.3.
If the ureter stent is placed using a cystoscope, look to 52332.


----------

